# Extra deciduous tooth?



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

I have started more in-depth brushing of Pepper's teeth now that she's older (when they are babies I just use a dental wipe to get them used to handling since I feel bad poking at their new teeth coming in). I have noticed that she has developed two very thin Deciduous teeth behind her top canines. This isn't a picture of her teeth, but is of the condition:










I have found conflicting information about if these teeth need to be pulled or not so figured I would get some more input. My vet said they could be pulled but would cost about $400 and that while many choose to pull them as a preventative measure, that it is possible they won't cause problems if they are kept clean and monitored. Pepper currently has no bite problems, everything is straight and she has no tenderness or trouble eating/chewing.

I am concerned about her future dental health but would also prefer to not have to pull them if at all possible. This is partly because I have a huge phobia about putting a dog under for tooth care since I know two people with toy dogs who died during routine dental cleaning (separate vets, freak incidents--sure, it's rare, but it freaks me out nonetheless). Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't have any knowledge about this myself. But, if your vet said they were okay unless causing problems then I would leave well enough alone! They can always be pulled later if there's a problem, right?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

My thoughts too Kathie.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Are the teeth to the side of the permanent tooth, or in line behind it? I agree, just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, I am really hoping that they can just stay there lol. I will be monitoring them closely for any sign of infection. The baby teeth are directly in line behind the adult teeth. Nothing looks weird or impacted yet, I'm just hoping it stays that way.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

How old is Pepper? Most likely it's just a baby tooth and will come out later. This actually happens a lot. Can you post a picture of Pepper's teeth instead of some other example.

We had some puppy owners once who had one of our dogs whose baby canine hadn't fallen out by the time the adult one was in, and their vet wanted to charge them $600 to pull the baby tooth. Pam spent a lot of time on the phone talking to the wife, while the husband got really worked up about getting it pulled. She called back a little later and said that the baby tooth had fallen out.

Our vet would charge maybe $5 to pull a tooth if it was still in when one was under for spaying or neutering.

I'd ask your breeder how often this sort of thing happens with their puppies.


----------



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

I will try to get some pictures of her teeth, but it'll be a chore! She starts wiggling when I have her lip pulled up, lol.

She's 9 1/2 months old now. She still has them on both sides, behind her upper canine teeth, but she lost all her other baby teeth normally. Here's hoping they fall out naturally. I think I will ask her breeder if she had any past experiences with this as well. I've read everything from "it's a genetic defect" to "it happens to most small breeds" so who knows.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody had 2 teeth there on both sides. One fell out on its own and I'm sure the other one probably would have too, but the vet pulled it when she did his neuter (no extra charge).


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree just monitor it. One of my dogs had a tooth that did not fall out and it was on the outside of the permanent tooth, between it and the jaw/lip. Sometimes they come out when the dog is chewing on things, just watch and be sure it does not break off...


----------

